# R33 GTR pull clutch wanted !!



## kip13 (Apr 12, 2015)

R33 GTR pull clutch wanted !!


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

I've got one, make me an offer 









R33 GTR/R34 GTT Clutch Kit & Flywheel


For Sale R33 GTR/R34 GTT Clutch Kit & Lightened Flywheel. Will throw in the braided clutch line FOR FREE Copied from the original advert (R33 GTR uses the same pull clutch as the R34 GTT) Complete Clutch Kit- Conceptua Tuning Uprated Stage 2 Organic Kit- With Lightened Flywheel ! Competition...




www.gtr.co.uk


----------



## kip13 (Apr 12, 2015)

hoodedreeper said:


> I've got one, make me an offer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thnx I just got a Stage 4 competition Clutch good luck with the sell !!


----------



## kip13 (Apr 12, 2015)

/close


----------

